# Can you smoke with "hog" pecan wood?



## JohnR (Mar 29, 2006)

*I have "hog" pecan trees on my creek property and was wondering if can cook or smoke with it. The pecans are small and bitter hense the name hog pecans.*


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2004)

Yes Pecan is a species of Hickory and much milder than Mesquite


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

It is my understanding that pecan wood is pecan wood. Like Tyler said, same family as Hickory....and Walnut. I used to know a guy that cut and used it on his rig.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Any nut wood or fruit wood is good to smoke with.


----------



## JohnR (Mar 29, 2006)

*Thank you for responses. I was not sure whether the wood would give the cooked meat a bitter taste since the nuts were bitter.*


----------



## webfisher3 (Jul 27, 2007)

Use it when it's still green and it certainly will.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

That's not really a pecan tree but a bitternut hickory. It should smoke just fineif it's cured and dry.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

stack it off the ground and let it cure

try to knock as much bark off as poss. that's where the bitterness comes from


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I've got some hog pecan that I have been cooking with and I like it better than regular pecan. It seems to be harder and still burns hot. It is well cured and almost all of the bark has come off. Produces a mild smoke flavor. I don't like the real heavy smoke flavor you get when you smoke for a long time with oak.
Pat


----------

